# My various set-ups



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Chi here. Have been a member for quite some time but haven't really posted. 
Feel a bit guilty for no contributing enough, met a lot of great people here and learned a great deal of knowledge.

Not sure where to post, so it's here in the freshwater section.

I'll start off with my previous set ups. Don't worry they were all in separate tanks at different times lol.

*Alligator gar*


















*Shortbody Flowerhorn*









*Flowerhorn*


















And this is what I currently have going on.
*
Planted 55G - Cherry shimps, Neons, Cardinals, Espies, Rummynose, Pygmy Corys, Ottos, Pair of dwarf Rainbows & MTS*


















*
Scaped 90G - Neons, Harlequin, SAE, some head and tail light tetras and more to come.*



























*Aqueon 4 Nano - 1 Otto and a colony of yellow shrimp*


















*65G - Planted Cichlid tank - no fish yet*









*5G Starfire Reef Nano - Still cycling.*









Thanks for checking it out guys! Will most likely do updates for the more popular ones.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Nice Pics*

Hey Chi

Just a caution.....the planted cichlid tank. BAD IDEA. Cichlids love sifting through substrate. They dig like crazy and your plants will be floating soon enough.

Just a caution. Keep us posted, your pics are great.


----------

